# Muhammara Recipe?



## Omar Bacha (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a good Muhammara recipe?   I am having trouble finding the right kind of chilli paste to use as my recipe comes out way too spicy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 9, 2008)

Never heard of it... some googling has put it on my "to make" list!
Thanks!

The recipes I saw all used red pepper flakes or chili powder, not paste.
That said... check Asian food markets. They generally have a huge range of
pepper pastes and oils you could experiment with!

And welcome to the bistro!


----------



## elaine l (Jul 10, 2008)

I would like to make this too.  I'll keep checking back to see if anyone posts a recipe.  I have only purchased it already made.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

Never having heard of it, I googled.
There's tons of sites you can check and with varing amounts and techniques for the chiles you can add.


​


----------



## archiduc (Jul 13, 2008)

Omar Bacha said:


> Does anyone have a good Muhammara recipe? I am having trouble finding the right kind of chilli paste to use as my recipe comes out way too spicy. Any suggestions?


 
Hi Omar Bacha,
It would help if you could:
a) post the recipe you are using
b) identify the chilli paste you are using.

In the meantime, I am assuming that when you say it is too spicy, you mean it is too hot? So, the solution is to reduce those ingredients which give heat to the dish, for example, chilli, cayenne pepper, ginger etc., - difficult to know without seeing the recipe! How much too hot was it? Would halving the "hot" ingredients in the recipe give you the desired result? Again, difficult to know.

Regards,
Archiduc


----------

